# Ryley's Run - Sacramento



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It WAS a great event! So many beautiful dogs (and not all of them were goldens). Nice route for the run, good support, lots of water for people and dogs alike. We are looking forward to returning next year, only then we should have a Homeward Bound rescue dog with us, in addition to Mila (who did very well meeting lots of unknown dogs and even a rabbit). Julia is so excited about adopting a dog in August that she's wishing the summer were over already.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

looks like a great day Steve


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Steve's a a star of the small screen. Do they have the interview up on the webpage?????

It looks like a great day Steve.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> We are looking forward to returning next year, only then we should have a Homeward Bound rescue dog with us, in addition to Mila (who did very well meeting lots of unknown dogs and even a rabbit). Julia is so excited about adopting a dog in August that she's wishing it the summer were over already.


It was such a pleasure to meet you and I can already tell that when you're get your new forever dog they are going to be in doggie nirvana with you and your daughter.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like fun. More trees than the Albany run. But where's the lake/pond for swimming afterwards? 

Ann did you take any pictures? 

Margaret


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, now I see why you didn't post pictures yesterday am. Why did I think the run was Saturday?:doh:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Steve's a a star of the small screen. Do they have the interview up on the webpage?????
> 
> It looks like a great day Steve.


They have a little of the live segment - 

http://cbs13.com/video/ do a search using Ryley and two videos are there - the first one is from yesterday and the other from last year. They did a longer segment on the 5:00pm news and it should be available in the next day or so.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yours truly looks great in that photo as do all the participants two and four footed. I don't know about you, but I'm still napping! LOL

Great interview Craig!

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/ryleys-run/3026284739


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow that looks like you had a great event on the Other Coast! Good to see those blue skies and happy dog faces. What a great thing for an even greater cause. Good work Steve.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Looks like fun. More trees than the Albany run. But where's the lake/pond for swimming afterwards?
> 
> Ann did you take any pictures?
> 
> Margaret


A lake or fountain would have been wonderful, as it was quite hot even early in the morning. But sadly, the college doesn't have one.

I took a grand total of 2 pictures, then my camera battery died!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so glad you had a good turnout and a great day. we need more pictures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have high humidity there? All I know is, if I were wearing long pants like that lady in the photo was, I would have passed out! 

Did you post your two photos Jacksons Mom? Sometimes the two you take are the best!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Humidity wasn't bad, and typically is quite low in the inland areas. I just remember feeling HOT as I was running at 9 a.m. Haven't posted my pictures yet, and they're not very exciting. But I will post them this evening. I had a spare battery in my suitcase in the car, but didn't go back to get it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to go Craig!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aren't we getting a little big for our pants. One interview and we have a stage name now. ROFLMBO


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Way to go Craig!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aren't we getting a little big for our pants. One interview and we have a stage name now. ROFLMBO


My new stage name!!! (craigiwannabeonakauai) We had talked for about 15 minutes and then she calls me Craig--oh well, she got Ryley's Run correct and that's the main thing. :bowl::doh::bowl:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job Steve! It looks like it was a great day and a big success!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Steve,
It sounds and looks like yall had a great day and a bunch of people there for a great cause.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

As I noted above, the 2 pictures I took yesterday aren't very good, but here they are.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics ALL! It looks like so much fun!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Those pictures are great. I love to see so many mutts being so well cared for, and by humans who are obviously devoted to helping dogs in need.

A very good cause..and a good time.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't believe you all could wear pants!!! LOL The weather here is terrible again. I hope this humidity breaks soon. If not, I will.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I can't believe you all could wear pants!!! LOL The weather here is terrible again. I hope this humidity breaks soon. If not, I will.


Hmmmmmmmmm---let me know when you're going out without pants--I'm pretty sure I wanna be around:wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm---let me know when you're going out without pants--I'm pretty sure I wanna be around:wave:


Oh dear, Open Mouth and insert foot again...LOL

Long pants...:doh:


----------



## winstonandmaizeesmommy (Feb 8, 2007)

I missed it this year :-(. My daughter and I showed up last year, but with us living in SoCal, Sunday is not a good day for us - and for some reason, I thought it was later on in the month.

I guess we will have to try for next year. I am curious though - why did they change it to Sunday?

Laura (Winston and Maizee's Mommy)


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice work Steve! Looks like a great turnout!


----------

